# Que es la resonancia?



## lolo1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Me podrían explicar que es la resonancia y darme algún ejemplo. Gracias.


----------



## vectroniano (Feb 8, 2008)

La resonancia tiene lugar, cuando en un circuito eléctrico en el cual existen resistencias, bobinas y condensadores, el circuito se comporta como si solo hubiesen resistencias, es decir que el efecto que produce la reactancia de la bobina es anulado por el efecto que produce la reactancia capacitiva.

Imagianate dos vectores o tensores uno q tira hacia el norte y el otro hacia el sur, estos son los vectores de la reactancias, existe otro vector o tensor que se sitúa al este, siendo este el vector o tensor de la resistencia. Pués cuando lo vectores norte y sur se anulan es por que son iguales,quedando solo el vector resistencia..por lo tanto el circuito se comporta como si fuera resistivo., dando lugar a que la tensión y la intensidad circulen en fase y que toda la potencia consumida sea potencia vatiada.

Habría que dibujartelo y poner algunas formulas, pero creo que con ésta mini explicación queda tu consulta mas o menos explicada.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 8, 2008)

Lógicamente pasa también cuando no hay resistencia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 8, 2008)

Otra forma de verlo.
Tienes un muelle que tiene atado un peso

Lo estiras  y lo dejas de golpe empezando vibrar (oscilar). El tiempo que tarda en subir y bajar es la frecuencia (f=1/t)
El muelle y el peso se comportan como un condensador y como una bobina.

La bobina cuando se estira hace la fuerza, despues el peso debido a la gravedad apretujara el muelle.Primero hace fuerza el muelle y despues el peso, otra vez el muelle y despues el peso....

Al rato de oscilar se para esto es devido a la resistencia.


----------



## thekabert (Feb 16, 2008)

la resonancia es cuando xl se igala a xc es como si el circuito actuara como una resistencia


----------



## Vick (Feb 17, 2008)

La resonancia en general es la propiedad característica de los elementos o sistemas de responder a un estímulo con la mayor amplitud, es decir la frecuencia de resonancia de un sistema es cuando se logra un máximo de respuesta con un mínimo estímulo.

Por ejemplo, si miras cualquier hoja de datos de un altavoz, sobre todo de un woofer o subwoofer veras que indica la frecuencia de resonancia, por lo general esta alrededor de 100 o 150 Hz. Esto significa que a esa frecuencia se logra la mayór amplitud de las oscilaciones del cono ya que la bobina entra en resonancia ante la señal de entrada, y esto puede ser malo dado que se puede dañar, es por eso que los bafles se diseñan con un hueco (bass reflex) que sirve para frenar un poco las oscilaciones del cono en la frecuencia de resonancia y evitar que podamos dañarlo.

Aca te dejo otro ejemplo de resonancia, esta vez mecánica; si haz visto como los cantantes de opera rompen copas con el sonido, es cierto, si encontramos la frecuencia de resonancia de una copa de cristal y le ponemos un sonido adecuado entrara en resonancia y como las vibraciones son muy grandes la copa termina por romperse:


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 17, 2008)

Desde un punto de vista más relacionado con la física, la resonancia se da entre elementos que almacenan energía cuando toda la energía que toma/suministra un elemento almacenador la provee/toma otro elemento almacenador.

En particular para el caso eléctrico más sencillo, que se trata de una fuente de CA en serie con una inductancia (bobina) y una capacitancia (capacitor o capacidad) más una resistencia, luego de un pequeño estado transitorio que se da al conectar la fuente a ambos elementos, habrá resonancia si toda la energía que toma la capacidad le es provista por la inductancia y viceversa, sin tomar energía de la red. Por eso más arriba hablan de que el circuito se comporta como "resistivo puro" porque no hace falta (luego de ese estado transitorio inicial) que la red le entregue energía a cualquier inductancia o capacidad de ese circuito. Para el circuito es como si las inductancias y capacidades no existieran, luego de alcanzar un estado estable. 

Esa transparencia no es tal al momento de conexión y desconexión de la fuente. En la conexión se toma energía de la fuente y se almacena en la capacidad en forma de campo eléctrico y en la inductancia en forma de campo magnético. En la desconexión esos elementos entregan su energía almacenada al circuito.

Volviendo al caso más general, todos estos fenómenos físicos se modelan a través de ecuaciones diferenciales, y si mal no recuerdo algun término de esa ecuación diferencial se anula para el caso de resonancia, pero para eso ya tendría que ir a mis apuntes de física, que están perdidos en algún lugar entre donde vivo, la casa de mi madre y la de mi padre (y quizás con algún compañero al que se los he prestado para no volver).

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 27, 2009)

Una duda que me surgió leyendo el tema.

Si yo tengo una altavoz que tiene frecuencia resonante en 30Hz y entono "la caja" justo en esa frecuencia ¿puedo dañar el altavoz mas fácilmente?


----------



## ElCuirio (Ene 14, 2010)

Un tema muy interesante el de la Resonancia. Quiero contribuir diciendo que hay circuitos resonantes en serie (una capacitancia y una inductancia) y circuitos resonantes en paralelo. Si se coloca un circuito resonante en paralelo al final de una línea o conductor, éste circuito resonante se comportará como un circuito abierto a la frecuencia de resonancia, y por lo tanto, en ese punto habrá un máximo de voltaje y un mínimo de corriente. De otra manera, si se coloca un circuito resonante en serie en el mismo punto, entonces el circuito serie se comportara como un corto circuito a la frecuencia de resonancia, y por lo tanto, en ese punto habrá un mínimo de voltaje, pero un máximo de corriente.
Entonces ¿que problemas pueden ocacionar los circuitos resonantes en paralelo y en serie si los máximos de voltaje son tan altos en los ctos. paralelo y las corrientes son tan altas en los ctos. serie?


----------

